# here are some pics from yesterday



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

ok here you go




































































































so what you think???


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

beautiful fish


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks man :thumb:


----------



## yankz12603 (Mar 2, 2008)

I like the first pic and the multis!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

yankz12603 said:


> I like the first pic and the multis!


They are actually L. similis, not multis... :wink: Great fish though.

The female with the fry, isn't the female for the male peacock pictured is it?


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

> The female with the fry, isn't the female for the male peacock pictured is it


 no she is a female sp 44 it is her first time holding full term there is quite a bit of fry to


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

I love the first fish! Gorgeous!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

*shamish*
thanks he is my pride and joy


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Very good, very good. Great pictures and good job.

Chris.


----------

